# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Reay Hall Public Meeting to Adopt a New Constitution.

## Rheghead

The charity trustees of Reay Hall are seeking to adopt a new constitution and they require the adult parishioners of Reay to agree to the setting up of a Scottish Charitable Incorporated Organisation (SCIO) at a public meeting.  

*Notice of Public Meeting*

7:30pm Tuesday 10th June 2014 at Reay Hall

Agenda

To discuss, adopt and transfer Hall subjects from the existing Deed of Trust to a new SCIO Constitution.

Copies of new SCIO constitution can downloaded from:-

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8pf8wdhf0u...ised%20rps.doc

Info on what a SCIO is can be viewed here.

http://www.oscr.org.uk/about-scottish-charities/scio/

----------


## Tangerine-Dream

That should be a fun evening  ::

----------


## Tangerine-Dream

> The charity trustees of Reay Hall are seeking to adopt a new constitution





Will the WHO be headlining the bill?

----------


## Rheghead

Are you coming to the meeting?

----------


## Tangerine-Dream

Yes..... I'll come along for the "crack"..... do you mind if I bring Hawkwind along with me? 




I'm serious..... Dave Brock will do any venue if the price is right  :Wink:

----------


## kosacid

i miss Robert Calvert  :Frown:  he was the best a bit mad though but he can sing, but if Hawkwind going count me in

----------


## Neleh65

Enlighten me on who halkwind isc

----------


## Neleh65

Also can you tell me who has raised the most funds for the reay youth club and who continues to raise funds and run the club

----------

